# Hello!



## Arseny (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello! 
This is my first time on the forum, but I hope I will quickly get comfortable here. 
I hope to find here like-minded support and inspiration.
I decided to start the new year with a clean slate and by the summer to finish my first novel.
What do you think about it?


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 30, 2018)

I think you have a good plan! Hopefully you will find support and inspiration here.... so... welcome to fabulous WF!


----------



## Gumby (Dec 31, 2018)

Arseny said:


> Hello!
> This is my first time on the forum, but I hope I will quickly get comfortable here.
> I hope to find here like-minded support and inspiration.
> I decided to start the new year with a clean slate and by the summer to finish my first novel.
> What do you think about it?



That's a great plan for the New Year! Best of luck with it and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Cunningstuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Also new! Working on a science fiction novella/novel/novels. I hope to figure that out here. A novel by summer! I wish you godspeed.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello Arseny,
This was my first forum also. It was a bit overwhelming 
for me but with time I got more comfortable navigating 
the waters. There’s lots to see and people to meet. 
Please read the rules and notice there’s a 10 post 
requirement before adding your own work but it goes 
by quickly. Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Arseny (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks Cunningstuff! I wish you godspeed too. I also hope to finish my novel by summer. 
It's horror fiction. I haven't come up with a name yet, something like "The cursed". 
I have a short plan, outline and characters, and I promised myself I'd write four pages every day.
Do you like to plan your novels or do you rely on inspiration like Stephen king?
I do not like to plan in detail, only the main turning points and the final.


----------



## Arseny (Jan 2, 2019)

Thank you for a reminder about forum rules, TuesdayEve.


----------



## lyfwcn (Jan 3, 2019)

i'm a newbie


----------



## Arseny (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello lyfwcn, I wish you to find inspiration here. The main thing in the beginning to understand the rules.


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 3, 2019)

Arseny said:


> Hello lyfwcn, I wish you to find inspiration here. The main thing in the beginning to understand the rules.



Hello and welcome to you both. I hope you are enjoying your time with us so far. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask a member of staff, all us with the coloured names are here to help.

Arseny how is writing for pages a day going? I also dont like to plan my stories in too much detail, I've  found that too much planning for me can make it harder to write the acctual story.


----------



## Cunningstuff (Feb 2, 2019)

Arseny said:


> Thanks Cunningstuff! I wish you godspeed too. I also hope to finish my novel by summer.
> It's horror fiction. I haven't come up with a name yet, something like "The cursed".
> I have a short plan, outline and characters, and I promised myself I'd write four pages every day.
> Do you like to plan your novels or do you rely on inspiration like Stephen king?
> I do not like to plan in detail, only the main turning points and the final.



I plan heavily, although most of it is in my head currently. I am in the process of trying to understand where I want to move with this idea. I mean currently, feh, i feel like a child in a new playground. Thank you for the return blessing, and let me know how you get on.


----------



## Hope4All (Feb 2, 2019)

Hello! 
This is my first time on the forum as well. Looks to be a great place to share ideas and writing!


----------

